# Kobe Bryant - High School Days



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JMw26v5ffsM"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JMw26v5ffsM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Great clips from Kobe's high school days in Philadelphia. You gonna love it. :rock:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Did Kobe pledge Q-Dog in high school?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

nice video... his look started changing some time in his sophmore or junior season i think... the view of him, i could notice the resemblence of kobe today, but it wasn't that apparent.

btw, the music for the video is just annoying


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Did Kobe pledge Q-Dog in high school?


lol, he probably didn't even know what hell was doing


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

what's Q-Dog?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Awesome Video. :cheers:


----------



## sohail (May 13, 2006)

afobisme said:


> what's Q-Dog?


 :uhoh: :frenchy: :whoknows: :djparty: :jump: 
i dont know


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

I see that Kobe's not in #24 in any of those clips, so I was wondering, when was it that he wore 24?


----------



## sohail (May 13, 2006)

3PeatComplete said:


> I see that Kobe's not in #24 in any of those clips, so I was wondering, when was it that he wore 24?


in like 9 grade


----------



## luckylakers (Aug 10, 2005)

sohail said:


> in like 9 grade



how the hell do u no


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

3PeatComplete said:


> I see that Kobe's not in #24 in any of those clips, so I was wondering, when was it that he wore 24?





> Bryant also addressed his plans to change his uniform number from 8 to 24 next season.
> 
> *"No. 8 has been with me for a while obviously," he said. "I just felt it was time to move on and do something different. When I came back from Italy and I came to the States to play, the first number I selected was number 24. It is kind of a new beginning for me, and that's what the second half of my career is all about."*


*SOURCE - Yahoo! Sports*


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

luckylakers said:


> how the hell do u no


Because Kobe said that he wore it his 1st 2 years of high school which would be... 9th and 10th grade.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Q-Dog is a black fraternity. Kobe and his pal were probably just imitating their idols. It's funny because the Omegas are notorious for getting pissed off when non-members flash their sign. I should know.  Damn keggar..


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Q-Dog is a black fraternity. Kobe and his pal were probably just imitating their idols. It's funny because the Omegas are notorious for getting pissed off when non-members flash their sign. I should know.  Damn keggar..


What's funny is that around the time this video was shot Shaq used to do it all the time with the Magic... probably where Kobe got it from. I assume Shaq actually WAS a Omega Phi-Psi though since he went to college.


----------

